# Gas Grill - Pizza Success



## lukem (Jul 15, 2011)

My Menard's special el-cheapo grill has given up the ghost.  The buners, mounts, and some internal stuff has rotted away.  In its defense it has some serious miles on it.  I grill at least twice a week year round.

Now I'm trying to decide if I should buy another throw-away model or spend the coin on a nicer one.  I have read the reviews compairing equal models from different manufacturers, but what I can't figure out is how much longer can I expect it to last and what is the cooking quality (even heat, etc) over a cheaper grill.

Anyone made the leap?  Would you do it again?


----------



## mbcijim (Jul 15, 2011)

I paid $500 for a char-broil grill in 2002.  I use it at least once a week since then.  I've replaced the regulator twice, and it still works good.

That said, I tried to replace the burners under warranty (they are cast iron and not the $20 replacement kind).  I needed my receipt to prove that I was the original owner.  I had the written warranty, and saved half the "send this card in for warranty registration".  On top of that, they recalled the temperature sensor about 4 years ago and automatically mailed me a new one, because I had registered it for the warranty.  I never got them replaced under warranty.  They said I couldn't prove I was the original owner.  I'm still using them but the cast iron keeps peeling to the point of failure.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Jul 15, 2011)

Weber all the way....mines 12 years old, igniter still works, rust free and never ever covered, and parts are readily available of for some reason 15 years down the road something finally gives up.  Worth every penny.


----------



## wannabegreener (Jul 15, 2011)

Bocefus78 said:
			
		

> Weber all the way....mines 12 years old, igniter still works, rust free and never ever covered, and parts are readily available of for some reason 15 years down the road something finally gives up.  Worth every penny.


Mine is 14 years old and only replaced the igniter once.  I probably paid $300 - $400 back then so it's down to about $28 per year.


----------



## Jags (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmmm... I am a pretty serious grill master, but I do have a gas grill for convenience.  It is used all year and probably 2-3 times per week.  I am picky about temp control and even heating.  I use indirect heat approx. 25% of the time. That being said, cheap grills don't cut it.  

If I can make a couple of suggestions:
Burners should run front to back, not side to side (or run North/South in stove speak), and should have 4 or more burners.  I prefer 5.  This allows for BIG firepower on those porterhouse steaks or use only the outboard burners for indirect (cook in the center)

If it is stored outside, consider stainless.  Mine is garage kept, but stainless, and it is going strong.

Look at the grill grates - they should be HEAVY.  The mass, after warmup, will stay hot compared to the light gauge ones with a hunk of cold steak slapped on them.

It should have a removable tray on the bottom of the grill for easy cleaning.  Anybody that has done a mess of wings on indirect heat can tell you what happens on the next fire-up without a cleaning.  Makes cleaning easy.

SPACE - I like lots of grill space.  I often cook entire meals on the grill, right on down to the grilled peaches for desert.

Better grills simply last longer in most cases because of the quality of materials used.  Step up to a good one, my friend.  You will never wish that you hadn't.  Just one dudes opinion.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jul 15, 2011)

If you want a QUALITY product and a CHEAPER price, you need to find something in the middle and buy in the fall.  I got a pretty darn good deal on a kenmore closeout last fall.  For about $300, I got a 4 burner, 1 sear burner, 1 side burner grill - stainless burners and grates.  Comparable grills were around $500-600.  It was a close out and on sale.  prior to buying, I read reviews.  Reviews on this model were not very good, but when I read them, they were bad for stupid reasons shortly after purchase - hard to put together and other non-sense.  Funny thing with reviews is most don't go back to review if the product is great.

As for once you have your grill, proper maintenance is a must.  I use mine all year round on my covered porch so it gets plenty of use - even though I use my smoker and weber kettle too.  You need to keep the grates clean and clean the crap out of the bottom regularly or it keeps moisture in there and parts rot out.

My last buy before this one was a $200 closeout of a $400 unit.  That lasted 5 years before i decided that $100 in parts was not reasonable when I could buy a new one for $300.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 15, 2011)

Split down apple and hickory 2x2 inch squares.....Lites faster and coals faster than charcoal!  :cheese:

Gas and coal are for Sissy's......!  :lol:


----------



## Jags (Jul 15, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Gas and coal are for Sissy's......!  :lol:


 :lol:  :lol: 
I'm not gonna argue the virtues of hard wood/charcoal/gas, but I will say that when I drag my sorry butt in a 8:30 at night and have yet to eat, that gas one gets fired up.  Insta-heat.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 15, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have gas as well, but can have a fire ready in about 20 min's they all look at me strange if I use coal or gas.....There overly spoiled now. They even tasted coal a few months ago and only used it to start the fire..... :cheese:


Oh 20 mins thats 2 cold beers after a hard day! :lol:


----------



## lukem (Jul 15, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I am a pretty serious grill master, but I do have a gas grill for convenience.  It is used all year and probably 2-3 times per week.  I am picky about temp control and even heating.  I use indirect heat approx. 25% of the time. That being said, cheap grills don't cut it.
> 
> If I can make a couple of suggestions:
> Burners should run front to back, not side to side (or run North/South in stove speak), and should have 4 or more burners.  I prefer 5.  This allows for BIG firepower on those porterhouse steaks or use only the outboard burners for indirect (cook in the center)
> ...



Thanks Jags, good input as usual.


----------



## lukem (Jul 15, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Split down apple and hickory 2x2 inch squares.....Lites faster and coals faster than charcoal!  :cheese:
> 
> Gas and coal are for Sissy's......!  :lol:



Then call me a sissy.

I have a fit pit with grate for wood grilling if I'm craving the flavor.  But when I get home and the kids hungry NOW, gas is better.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jul 15, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our grill serves as our "summer kitchen" as we have a small house, inadequate AC, and an oven that will get the kitchen up to 80 degrees in no time.  There's no way I'm cooking over a wood fire six nights a week every summer!  I will say this-you'd be amazed at how many folks throw out perfectly good gas grills every year because they either just wanted a shiny new one or the ignitor went bad.  I picked a Char-Broil up for aluminum scrap (cast aluminum at the time was paying a pretty penny and a whole grill body weighs about 5lbs) four years ago and I'm still using it to this day.  I just light it with a fireplace lighter.


----------



## lukem (Jul 15, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> If you want a QUALITY product and a CHEAPER price, you need to find something in the middle and buy in the fall.  I got a pretty darn good deal on a kenmore closeout last fall.  For about $300, I got a 4 burner, 1 sear burner, 1 side burner grill - stainless burners and grates.  Comparable grills were around $500-600.  It was a close out and on sale.  prior to buying, I read reviews.  Reviews on this model were not very good, but when I read them, they were bad for stupid reasons shortly after purchase - hard to put together and other non-sense.  Funny thing with reviews is most don't go back to review if the product is great.
> 
> As for once you have your grill, proper maintenance is a must.  I use mine all year round on my covered porch so it gets plenty of use - even though I use my smoker and weber kettle too.  You need to keep the grates clean and clean the crap out of the bottom regularly or it keeps moisture in there and parts rot out.
> 
> My last buy before this one was a $200 closeout of a $400 unit.  That lasted 5 years before i decided that $100 in parts was not reasonable when I could buy a new one for $300.



Stores around here don't really close them out like they used to.  I'm having grill withdrawal as it is, so I'm buying next week at the latest.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 15, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> CTwoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lowes will but not until labor day weekend.


----------



## mayhem (Jul 15, 2011)

My old cast iron cheapo H-burner gas grill finally gave out on me for the last time last fall.  It was a weeding gift in 1995 and we grill an average of 2x per week, 52 weeks a year and it really owed me nothing.  Picked up a Kenmore 3 bar with side burner stainless grill from Sears, it was a floor model and I got it for $160, made by Char Broil I beleive.  I like it, works great so far and was very inexpensive.  I've used my brother's 3 bar with side bruner Weber and I find I like them both equally.  When I got it home the wheels fell right off as I was rolling it across the deck...called the support line and I had a box of all the parts I needed on my doorstep the next day.  5 year warranty.

This is one of those situations where good enough is plenty good enough for me.  I get a nice looking grill, it works really well, is a major upgrade from what I had, good warranty and it didn't cost me much.


----------



## Later (Jul 15, 2011)

As for gas grills, Weber can't be beat. Not the home center ones, but those from a local store. There is a difference. I am VERY happy with the Weber "Q" series grills. Robust, and cook beautifully. Have a Q300 here and a Q200 at the second home. The 300 allows for indirect cooking. The Q320 and Q220 have electronic ignition and higher dome covers - good for Big roasts, chickens and turkeys.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jul 15, 2011)

I got a weber summit NG gas grill. had it for over 12 years, no problems


----------



## lukem (Jul 15, 2011)

I picked up a Weber on impulse after work today.  E310.  No buyer's remorse, but it is still in the box.


----------



## raiderfan (Jul 17, 2011)

I had a Char-Broil for years, which I bought from a local hardware store.  When I needed a new one (5yrs ago), I decided to take the step up and buy one from one of our local Propane dealers at their shop.  I ended up buying a  3-burner Beefeater.  Its the only brand that they sold.  Only regret is not getting the 4-burner model.  Thing is built like a tank.


----------



## fbelec (Jul 18, 2011)

we had a kenmore basic grill. got two years out of it and had to junk it. my brother had the same problem every two years having to go out and buy. so i decided to spend. inlaws have a ducane it's 20 years old and still grilling. so i bought a ducane. it's 10 years old now. the grill was very expensive ten years ago but there were not to many grills out there that were not of the 2 to 3 years and buy new. i bought the biggest they offered and had a separate rotisserie burner in the back of the grill. stainless base for longlasting it cost me 1100.00 back then but i figured right about now it's a wash as far as the cost or buying 5 grills. only thing wrong is first grill that holds ceramic bricks is starting to go. that's it. the burners are stainless and made like a boilers burner. meaning the flame comes out at the top of the burner and not the sides. so they will not burn out. they look the same as when i bought it 10 years ago. i was told it was the only grill that had burners like this and the grill came with a lifetime warranty. now for the bad news. weber bought them out and destoyed all the parts. i guess they couldn't take a company that made a better quality grill so buy them out and step on them. i'm not saying that weber is a bad grill, they are top quality but the design of the ducane was for buying one or two grills for your lifetime. and a rotisserie cuts the cook time in half at the same time basting for the whole cook. awsum chicken that if you cook it two long it falls of the spit. above the rotisserie burner is a holder made for wood. so you put in some smoking wood and a chicken on the spit and 60 to 75 minutes later it's awsum eating. we use our grill 3 to 4 times a week and there have been 5 and 6 times a week. my long winded comment comes down to don't be afraid to spend some money on optional things for a grill if you use it alot. and btw i like the burners that north to south also, it gives more flexiablity to cooking different things at the same time.


----------



## lukem (Jul 18, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> I picked up a Weber on impulse after work today.  E310.  No buyer's remorse, but it is still in the box.



Weber Genesis E310.  Got an OK deal on it....wasn't sure if I was going to keep it, so I read up on all the normal review places and really had to look hard to find a bad thing about it.  Then I remembered my unlce (grillmaster and fancier of high quality tools and equipment) had one too.  

After that, I took the plunge and opened the box...it was going to be a keeper.  

Initial impressions after assembly and only 1 outing (grilled some peppers, zucchini, squash, and pork shoulder steaks).

1.)  Quality parts throughout.  This thing is heavy...much better than anything else you'll find at a box store.
2.)  Even heating.  There's not a cold spot side-to-side or front-to-back.
3.)  Gets much hotter than the old grill.  Had it up to 600 in no time.  That, and the heavy cast iron grates, make for a good sear on the meat.

I like it.  Glad I stepped up to the pricier one.

Now I'm going to figure out a way to make the old grill a dedicated smoker.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a Weber- I guess it's a mid size.  Wife got it free on a points system through work (they threw that in there for sales folks).  I love it, use it 12 months a year, with little maintenance.  Never replaced a part- had it mebbe 4-5 yrs now.

I'd recommend it, though I'm not as serious as some here, and it doesn't meet all the criteria/nice to haves that some have mentioned.

As for charcoal vs gas- when I finish my 1 hour plus commute in the evening and will get to work after dinner cutting wood, or doing kiln stuff, etc- it's nice to turn a knob, hit a button, and be laying burgers on there 5-10 minutes later.  The weekend is the time for serious cooking, and then I won't debate the merits of charcoal etc- not at'all


----------



## Jags (Jul 18, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> and then I won't debate the merits of charcoal etc- not at'all



Better not - or there might be trouble, mister. :zip: 

 :lol:


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm a peaceful guy.  I'm serious about chili, and even then I make the beans on the side so that nobody gets killed in a beans vs. no beans war.  (I do, however, insist that most of the beef be small cubes rather than ground.  What a difference)

By the way- if you ever run outta Viagra- make a pizza with home made dough and use good chili instead of sauce (light cheese).  Daaayumm


----------



## Jags (Jul 18, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> (I do, however, insist that most of the beef be small cubes rather than ground.  What a difference)



Abso-freakin-loutly.  It is a must.  And with my recipe, it will contain one, very dark beer (usually a porter).

Grilled chili anyone? Ain't figured that one out yet. %-P


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 18, 2011)

According to my sources- beans don't burn on the grill.  I think this speaks to the difficulties.

I make chili in a dutch oven when the maters are ripe- just do it outside with some charcoal.  When I build the pizza oven, I'll throw it in there with lower heat


----------



## lukem (Jul 18, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> By the way- if you ever run outta Viagra- make a pizza with home made dough and use good chili instead of sauce (light cheese).  Daaayumm



Did you grill the pizza?  I haven't tried to yet, but I understand it is outstanding.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 18, 2011)

I did not, but hear it is great.  Building a wood fired pizza oven later this summer


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 18, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> By the way- if you ever run outta Viagra- make a pizza with home made dough and use good chili instead of sauce (light cheese).  Daaayumm



We will have to tell Franks about that.....he can save a chit load of moolah..... :lol:


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 19, 2011)

Just my 2 cents worth: any Broil King products are outstanding. Made and assembled in Canada, they are like tanks. I use about 5 propane tanks per season and have had mine 3 years without a single issue.

Andrew


----------



## Danno77 (Jul 19, 2011)

Anybody have one of those dual fuel grills, gas on one side, charcoal on the other? We are considering one. Wife likes ease of gas, but i won't use it anymore because flavor is lacking. after elements burned out for like the third time in my gas grill, I started dumping charcoal in there. Haven't looked back since.  Even made a wood burning stove from the tank, lol.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm in the minority . . . cheap grill . . . I cannot even remember the name of it. I know it has the ceramic grill . . . but that's about it. I've replaced the burner unit a couple of times . . . and grill year-round -- maybe once to twice a week. Of course it helps to have the grill under cover . . . and no, that does not mean I grill inside the house.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 19, 2011)

Cheap(er) grill here too. Charbroil from Lowes for a whoppin 180$. 4 N-S stainless burners, SS top half of shell, cast iron grates coated with ceramic, side burner for bacon frying outside (keeps the kitchen cleaner), Really quite nice and very effective. 

The webers are higher quality but cost double or triple.


----------



## woodmeister (Jul 19, 2011)

I've had a s/s vermont castings for the past seven years. It's heavy duty and gets plenty hot and I haven't replaced a thing.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Just another post against cheapos...

At my buddy's place the other night cooking burgers on his 12 yr old $400 weber...in mint condition


----------



## smokinj (Jul 19, 2011)

Another vote for 2x2 square hickory and apple burned down to coals in 20 mins toss stakes on and ready under 25 mins... :cheese:


----------



## jeffoc (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a charcoal and gas, both are Weber. I used cheapo gas grill for years and then got a decent deal. 
I really like the gas grill, had it for 12 years or so. Never replaced a part. Ignitor still works even, I used to replace them practically yearly on the cheap ones Never put a cover on it or bring it inside because I use it so much. 
But really there probably are some brands out there that are just as good. The thing that I've noticed about this grill compared to my others is that everything is so much heavier, makes sense. When I bought it the salesman told me to keep it really clean and it will last forever. So before I shut it down after I finish grilling I will turn it on high for 5 or 10 minutes to burn all the stuff off. So far so good.

Every one may know this trick, but I just learned it this year. If i'm in a hurry and want a charcoal flavor I'll use the gas grill and throw a couple of lumps or briquettes in the tray that I use for wood chips. Put it below the grates and it works really well.


----------



## lukem (Jul 30, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grilled some pizza today on the new rig.  Amazing.  Homemade sauce and veggies from the garden.  Wrapped up a little hickory bark in foil for some smokey flavor.  I'm not sure if I can go back to oven pizza.  Would have snapped some pics but it didn't last long enough.

Best.  Pizza.  Ever.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello

Weber is the best gas grill BUT

See why people LUV thier Traegers !

http://www.traegergrills.com/teamtraeger/contests/videos.aspx?entry=59

Treager Test Fire on YouTube


Smoking baby back ribs on a Treager !!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp-6bPSzRVE&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## jensent (Jul 31, 2011)

Search the Holland Grill. Once you have used one you will never go back!
Tom


----------



## fbelec (Jul 31, 2011)

ok ok you guys got me. i want to make a pizza on the grill. 
do you wrap up the pizza top and bottom or do you just foil the grill???????????????
how long do you cook it?
i just go until the cheese starts to brown. is it the same?


----------



## richg (Jul 31, 2011)

My advice would be to bite the bullet, get a Weber and don't look back.


----------



## ewdudley (Jul 31, 2011)

fbelec said:
			
		

> ok ok you guys got me. i want to make a pizza on the grill.
> do you wrap up the pizza top and bottom or do you just foil the grill???????????????
> how long do you cook it?
> i just go until the cheese starts to brown. is it the same?



Just google it.  Here's a video of a purpose-built stone.  As you can see in the video, gas grills are perfect for lighting charcoal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXhoFX8c3B0

We've been using a normal oven-sized square stone that works quite well, but it seems pretty tricky to me to get everything just right: right amount of charcoal, stone not too hot, dome temperature hot enough.  I prefer to get the pizza hot before adding the smoke-wood so creosote doesn't condense.

Lately we've been baking in an electric oven for the first eight minutes or so and then finishing off on the grill, kind of a hassle but much more foolproof.


----------



## lukem (Aug 1, 2011)

fbelec said:
			
		

> ok ok you guys got me. i want to make a pizza on the grill.
> do you wrap up the pizza top and bottom or do you just foil the grill???????????????
> how long do you cook it?
> i just go until the cheese starts to brown. is it the same?



Here's what I did:

1.)  Pizza dough was homemade (breadmaker recipe), as was the sauce (tomato paste, water, olive oil, white vinegar, salt, pepper, sugar, basil, rosemary, oregano)
2.)  Roll out dough into pizza crust shape, but a little thicker than usual, place on cornmealed baking sheets (or peel if you have one)
3.)  Slice up some roma tomatoes, green peppers, and onions from garden and place then on a mesh grilling tray
4.)  Preheat grill to 600*
5.)  Wrap up some hickory bark tightly in aluminum foil, poke a couple small holes in foil
6.)  Put the foil back directly on heat diffuser below grilling grate
7.)  Once the smoke starts, put the veggies on for about 3 minutes until they just start to get tender, then remove from grill
8.)  Grill pizza crust directly on grates, no oil added, for about 1 - 1.5 minutes on first side...or until the top bubbles a little
9.)  Flip and grill directly on grate for 30 - 60 seconds on other side, then remove
10.)  Repeat 7 - 9 for second crust
11.)  Reduce heat on grill to about 400 - 450*
12.)  Take pizza crust and veggies inside and top with sauce, veggies, olives, basil, parm, prov, and motz, (make sure the first side you grilled gets topped)
13.)  Put pizza back on grill for about 5 minutes until cheese melts
14.)  Eat pizza and drink beer

If you did it right, the crust will be crunchy on the outside and a little chewy on the inside, with a hint of smoke all around.  My smoke packet was done smoking by the time I put it back in to melt the cheese, if it wasn't I would have removed it.  The veggies can take a lot of smoke, but I wouldn't want too much when making the crust.  The hickory was good, but next time I'm going to try apple.

This was at least top 5 on the best pizza I ever ate scale.


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm sorta partial to my pellet smoker/grill. happy fusion of push button control and wood cooking/smoking. Hasn't failed me yet, 4-5 yrs running. Done pizza, apple pie, animals with legs, birds with the faces removed, and some of those vegetable things....what do they call them? ah yes, vegetables. Good times...averaging abour 250lbs of pellets/yr.


----------



## Panhandler (Aug 1, 2011)

jensent said:
			
		

> Search the Holland Grill. Once you have used one you will never go back!
> Tom




I'll second that one. Had one about 15 years.


----------



## fbelec (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks lukem. i'll try it this weekend. i was talking to my neighbor next door, and told him about the thread. and he was in the middle of learning this on his weber. he came over tonight with one he made. it was so good. i'm going to pass this on to him also.
i too make my dough in the bread maker. i've been making them white and with 25% whole wheat flour. not bad that way. to much wheat flour and it throws the cooking time off

frank


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 2, 2011)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> Good times...averaging abour 250lbs of pellets/yr.



Wowsers. 250#


----------



## OhioBurner© (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmm I havent been online as much this summer and missed this thread. In July we got a new grill too, after a lot of research decided on a Weber Genesis. Would have loved a Summit but the Genesis was already over our budget and we dont often entertain guests so even the Genesis has plenty of room for our family of 3. Got the EP-330 online for as cheap as I could get the E-310 from any local store, free shipping delivered right to my backyard. I am super happy with the performance after using it for about two months. Already half way through my second tank. The Webers dont have a lot of the bells n whistles but focus on the grill itself. I remember putting a big grill ($200 some dollars) from W@llmart together and getting pretty frustrated. This one, despite lots of parts, went together pretty easy with good instruction. Not the cheap photo copies of black and white pictures that you cant even read anymore, no holes in the wrong spot or crappy machined parts that dont line up right or threads not cut all the way. 

I've made pizza a few times - homemade except store bought crusts. I think this week I am going to have to try my own crust finally. Been busy this week (its my off week) putting sauce in the freezer!


----------



## KB007 (Sep 9, 2011)

I had a Weber in the past, worked great for years.  Eventually gave it to the neighbours and bought a Ducane - mostly because I wanted a big stainless steel one.  Ducane works great too.  Recently bought a Big Green Egg and love it!


----------



## lukem (Sep 9, 2011)

OhioBurnerÂ© said:
			
		

> Hmm I havent been online as much this summer and missed this thread. In July we got a new grill too, after a lot of research decided on a Weber Genesis. Would have loved a Summit but the Genesis was already over our budget and we dont often entertain guests so even the Genesis has plenty of room for our family of 3. Got the EP-330 online for as cheap as I could get the E-310 from any local store, free shipping delivered right to my backyard. I am super happy with the performance after using it for about two months. Already half way through my second tank. The Webers dont have a lot of the bells n whistles but focus on the grill itself. I remember putting a big grill ($200 some dollars) from W@llmart together and getting pretty frustrated. This one, despite lots of parts, went together pretty easy with good instruction. Not the cheap photo copies of black and white pictures that you cant even read anymore, no holes in the wrong spot or crappy machined parts that dont line up right or threads not cut all the way.
> 
> I've made pizza a few times - homemade except store bought crusts. I think this week I am going to have to try my own crust finally. Been busy this week (its my off week) putting sauce in the freezer!



I'm about two months into this grill and couldn't be happier.  The eveness of the heat is fantastic.

Grilled pizza is pizza nirvana.  I went to a nice brick oven joint last night and it couldn't compare.  I know that probably shouldn't be the case if done right, but I've yet to eat one better than made on the grill.


----------

